# Considering a new Rifle AR Which One is the Best??



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I have never been too interested in AR type Rifles until Lately, Never been in the Military, so my knowledge of these Weapons is very Limited. After much thought and deliberation I have decided to get one. *

*The Problem is I dont want a piece of junk, I want one that if my Life Depended on it I would not have to worry about whether the one I Chose would actually be the Rifle I needed! *

*What are your thoughts, should I buy or Build What brand name ect. *

*THANKS FOR ANY INPUT!*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Remington R-15 Richard if you're buying brand name. Good luck in your search !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've no doubt in my mind that the R-15 is a accurate and dependable gun. I was in your position not long ago Richard and I opted to build...well sort of. I bought a complete lower and a complete upper from different makers. I made a decision on what i wanted and waited for a deal on the piece i needed. Neither of them cost over $550 and they both shoot well. I've posted groups of one ragged hole. Both lowers are Plum Crazy's They are lightweight Polymer like so many firearms today. One upper ,16" is a DPMS heavy barrel(not varmint) the other is from Del-Ton it is 18" stainless with a free float handguard. Both of them are reliable and shoot less than minute of angle. If you or any one else wants info on where to get Plum crazy lowers PM me I think they are still $119 complete with trigger group.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Do The AR parts interchange like that from different manufacturers, I am Wanting to spend no more than a grand or so.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes they do with a few exceptions. I do not know if the R-15 parts will interchange with Mil-spec uppers and lowers.
You will want a flat top if you want a scope mounted on it for sure. I'd also opt for a free floated tube. I'd stay away from the varmint style barrels as they make for real heavy guns. google AR-15 you'll get a bunch of manufacturers sites to look through. Check the regs in your state for magazine capacity restrictions when hunting also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm still thinking of building one too. Sounds like fun and another toy in the safe.LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

I have a stag arms model 3 as my home defense/ toy I'm really satisfied with it they're reasonably priced also when choosing an AR you have to ask yourself what are you primarily going to be using it for I'm in the process of ordering a Remington R 15 as my hunting rifle and have the stag as my zombie gun


----------



## stanrad (Jan 1, 2012)

I recently purchased a DPMS Oracle, tight groups at 100, my first shot on an animal at 200 hit on point of aim, mil spec, low cost, and good customer service when I had an issue that was dealer caused. Ive shot Colts, Stags, and a Bravo Company, all seem to run comparable, so I would say its up to your wallet and what if any upgrades you may want to do later and stick with the same manufacturer. For me going from canine predator to cerebral predator is as easy


----------



## stanrad (Jan 1, 2012)

As a scope swap and a mag change.

Sorry, dropped my tablet when 200 pounds of mastiff puppies jumped on me, and of course in the grab Id hit the post button before I was finished.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum stanrad.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the lowers are made by a couple of companies and then they have there name put on them. I am a fan of the ar-15 in that there are so many options out there and I love to make modifications to the basic ar. I never do any work that would make them dangarous and I have just received a new 50 Beowolf and plan on hunting with it. I just need some range time to get it worked up.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

ReidRH said:


> Do The AR parts interchange like that from different manufacturers, I am Wanting to spend no more than a grand or so.


the only exception i know of is the colts use large pin foward hing holes.they make an adapter to mount a large pin upper to a small pin lower but with the amount of ar uppers and lowers i would available i would just make go with matching pin sizes.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i just bought me a bushmaster carbon 15 last night. what a way to start off the new year...lol lapped the barrel and today i sight it in. its a awesome feeling wepon. light but still with not much recoil. mine is in the .223. i got it, a box of 50 rounds with hornady v-max for 740 out the door.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome oneshot ! Your on a roll now.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

now to just get a lil time to go try in out...lol sighted in today and got quarter groups and 50 yards with out a rest... not to bad for just roughly sighting it in.


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

Well,....to be honest, they are ALL Good.

I looked at the Remington, the DPMS, Bushmaster and others.

ended up getting the Rock River A4 and I absolutely LOVE IT.

Welcome to the forums, and hopefully, welcome soon to the AR-15 owners club... 

Jaxon


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

I have three AR rifles, two Colts and a Bushmaster, all are 5.56/.223. Having the 5.56 is nice because you can shoot the .223 in them. But "DO NOT" shoot the 5.56 in the .223, the gas pressure is a lot more that the .223.

"The .223 Remington is rated for a maximum of 50,000 CUP while the 5.56 mm is rated for 60,000 CUP. That extra 10,000 CUP is likely sufficient to cause a failure in a chamber that's only rated for the "sporting" .223 Remington."

When I was in the U.S. Military we used Colt M-16a1 and M-16a2, I can still strip one down blind folded and put it back together again too. If it meets the U.S. Military standards, I guess it is better than all the others.

I do prefer my Colts over my Bushmaster. Both are nice but little things have made the difference in my choice. The trigger is nicer on the Colt. It is tight, crisp and clean, on the Bushmaster there is some creep and it has some side play to it too. Fit and finish is pretty close on both of them.

On parts being interchangeable, most of the parts are interchangeable. The upper on the Colt front pivot is a different size and is is off set to the others. You can get a pivot pin that is off set to fix the problem, they work great too. Other than that all of the interchange nicely.

Best bet is to find AR you like.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi RRH,
I've had three AR's. Sold the second .223 upper I had. I just never used it. One is a .223 Stainless steel ported and fluted E.R. Shaw 24" barrel with a stag lower, 1:8 twist shooting 77 grain sierra MK with a NXS 42 power NF scope. I can maintain a 4 inch group at 500 yards. Anything past 700 in not dependable enough for me. The other is a .458 socom. Short shooting heavy 90 yarder. Crazy nasty on pigs and the like. I can load a 500 grainer. It's a AR with a kick! Like I said it is only short distance after 90 yards it drops like a rock. The uppers .223 / .458 swaps out and are interchangeable without a glitch. The thirty round clip becomes a 10 round clip. Hard to believe? Yep. But it's Gods honest truth. I have a green laser on the .458 I load it with 250 barnes and they have a huge hollow point. I can almost put my little finger in it. I love both of them. The DPMS is a good choice all the guts in mine are DPMS one has a titainium firing pin. The .223 was about 1800.00 but worth ever penny. The barrel is the heart of the rifle. I posted some othe .223 info with pictures some time ago. I have heard nothing but good about Rock River and in my opinion DPMS is the best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Richard, Do you have a local gun show ? if so, most of them havat least one AR dealer who will have a variety of uppers ther for you to look through and handle. They can also explain the functions to you. I found that some of the varmint barrels look real cool but they are also heavier than i want to carry.


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

Youngdon makes a GREAT point....

the barrel on my Rock River A4 is specialized for "Varmit" its a stainless bull barrel and is very accurate but VERY Heavy.......

Definately something to think about.

GAJ


----------

